# Info on Owl Drug Co Bottle



## jackiesue (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to bottle collecting. I found this Bottle at a yard sale this weekend and wanted info anyone can give me about it. I am attaching several pics.There is a small chip in the top bottle lip.  Thank you


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 2, 2019)

Very nice find!  The Owl Drug Company was a chain of pharmacies in the western United States and Canada who made all sorts of bottles over several decades, and all are quite collectible.  Yours appears to be some sort of perfume bottle which probably dates to around the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## jackiesue (Sep 2, 2019)

thank you! What would you think these bottles are valued at? I paid $1. lol


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 2, 2019)

A similar one recently sold on Ebay for $10+shipping, and another didn't sell for $30, so probably worth somewhere around $15 without the lip chip.  I'm surprised to see them that low, I remember them going for more back in the day.  Maybe that was just the Canadian ones.


----------



## jackiesue (Sep 7, 2019)

thank you for the info


----------

